

Netscape source code that didn't make it past the lawyers - bl4k
http://www.jwz.org/doc/censorzilla.html?

======
thristian

        # define rename hpux_sucks_wet_farts_from_dead_pigeons
    

I would have liked to have seen the context of _that_ line.

~~~
bl4k
likely some form of work-around for HPUX (which does/did suck)

